# Neuer Teich 600 m2



## SURF_AS (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


seit 2 Jahren basteln wir nun an unserem Gartenteich..... Im Moment schaut es so aus als wenn der Teich dieses Jahr noch befüllt werden könnte.


Da ich als Teichneuling nicht einmal ansatzweise etwas Ahnung habe komme ich bestimmt mit der ein oder anderen Frage auf euch zu.


Hier nun erst einmal meine Vorstellung und natürlich die von dem Teich.


Wir sind ein 4 Personen Haushalt und unser Wohnort ist im Kreis Bad Kreuznach / Rheinland Pfalz


Der Teich ist ein ehemaliger Mühlenteich der sich direkt auf unserem Grundstück befindet. Am Anfang unseres Grundstücks ist ein Abzweig eines Bachs (ganzjährig Wasser) von diesem Abzweig läuft das Wasser über einen Graben in den Teich. Am Teichende (Grundstücksende) läuft das Wasser wieder zurück in den Bach.

Der Zulauf ist durch eine Klappe regulierbar.... Am Auslauf läuft das Wasser über eine Rinne wieder zurück. Der Höhenunterschied zwischen Teich und Bach beträgt hier ca. 2 Meter. Am Teichboden (direkt am Auslauf) befindet sich ein Ablassrohr. (ca. 50 - 60 cm Durchmesser) Der Teich kann also komplett abgelassen werden. Der Teich erstreckt sich auf eine Länge von ca. 100 Meter und die breiteste Stelle hat ca, 12 Meter

Max. Tiefe betragt 1,5 Meter. Laut Grundbuch beträgt die Gesamtwasserfläche ca. 650 m2 (incl. dem Zulauf / Graben) Der Boden ist teilweise Steinig (sehr großer gewachsener Fels) dazwischen eine Schicht aus Lehm oder Ton (Hellgrau) darüber Kies (der wird halt mit eingespült) Wir haben uns in den letzten 2 Jahren damit beschäftigt den Teich zu reinigen, den Hang abzufangen, Flachwasserzonen anzulegen ( 10 - 50 cm) Brücken zu bauen 3 Meter und geplante 8 Meter Spannweite) Steg zu bauen usw. In dem Bach von dem der Teich gespeist wird leben Bachforellen und Krebse. Wenn ich den Ablauf schließe kommen diese natürlich auch in den Teich. Probleme mit Algen oder so konnte ich in der Zeit wo der Teich mit Wasser gefüllt war noch nicht erkennen. Es läuft halt reichlich Wasser durch den Teich. Die  Wassertemperatur schätze ich auf ca. 12 - 15 Grad ... im Hochsommer ev. 20 Grad. Der Teich friert im Winter eigentlich komplett zu. (ab ca. - 10 Grad) Im Moment ist der Teich leer.... er hat auch keine nennenswerte Bepflanzung. Im Einlaufgraben befindet sich etwas __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben.


An der Stelle werde ich bestimmt auch die meisten Fragen haben..... Fische und Pflanzen


Ich hoffe ich hab nichts wichtiges vergessen.......


Viele Grüße

Surf_AS


----------



## krallowa (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

an dieser Stelle gibt es nur eine Forderung : Bilder, Bilder und noch mehr Bilder.
Liest sich alles sehr schön, aber Bilder sind immer besser.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## SURF_AS (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

Hier ein paar Bilder..... wie gesagt , die Arbeiten sind noch nicht komplett abgeschlossen ;-) und der Teich ist im Moment leer.

Bild 1 und 2 sind vom Graben / Teichzulauf... die sind vom letzten Jahr.


 

 

Bild 3 ist der Einlauf fertiggestellt

 


Bild 4 die erst Brücke am Einlauf

 

Bild 5 ist ca Teichmitte mit Steg (ca. 4,8 auf 4,5 Meter)

 

Bild 6 und 7 rechts und links vom Steg (links mit den beiden Flachwasserzonen)

 

 

Bild 8 ist die momentane Baustelle ( 2 te Brück wird hier erstellt und es fehlt noch Hangbefestigung)

 

Viele Grüße
Surf_AS


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2015)

SURF_AS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab nichts wichtiges vergessen.......


Doch ... Bilder, Bilder und nochmals Bilder ....

Natürlich auch vom leeren Teich 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2015)

Habe zu lange zum Antworten gebraucht  

Danke für die Bilder

LG
Helmut


----------



## andreas w. (7. Sep. 2015)

Wow, da hat aber einer viel Energie - die wird da auch sicherlich gebraucht. Dann bin ich mal irgendwann auf Bilder vom Teich gespannt - wenn der dann soweit ist .

Gruß und weiterhin viel Spaß dabei. Andreas.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2015)

SURF_AS schrieb:


> Der Teich ist ein ehemaliger Mühlenteich der sich direkt auf unserem Grundstück befindet.


Mühlenteich, gibt es ne Möglichkeit mit Wasserrad Strom zu erzeugen ?


----------



## SURF_AS (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht das so etwas geht. Würde mir auch von der Optik nicht gefallen. Die Eigentliche Mühle ist weiter unterhalb vom Teich. Hier ist noch ein Graben der vom Teich zur Mühle geht. Hier fließt aber kein Wasser mehr, da es von meinem Grundstück direkt wieder in den Bach läuft.

Viele Grüße
SURF_AS


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, 
ich hätte ja gerne mal gesehen, wie das Ganze in " Natura " aussah. 
Habr Ihr die ganzen Pflanzsteine als Begrenzung gesetzt ?


----------



## SURF_AS (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ja, die Steine haben wir alle gesetzt. (der Hang ist einseitig abgebrochen) Ob da Hangflorsteine schön aussehen ist natürlich fragwürdig. Naturstein ist natürlich schöner, aber bei ca. 1000 verbauen Hangflorsteinen ist eine Alternative in Naturstein für uns einfach nicht bezahlbar gewesen. Wie gesagt..... die Länge der Steinmauer ist ca. 100 Meter.

Ich habe noch ein paar alte Bilder gefunden. Bild 9 und 10 ist der Teich bevor wir einen Handschlag gemacht haben.

   

Bild 11 ist der Auslauf mit Sicht auf den eigentlichen Bach..... hier ist auch die Revisionsöffnung (50 cm Rohr) zu sehen. Das Lösch wurde zugemauert, weil der Vorbesitzer mit dem Teich überfordert war und er über viele Jahre zugeschlämmt wurde. Hier sollte nachher alles mit Boden aufgefüllt werden. wir haben uns aber entschieden den Teich wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. Gut zu sehen ist auf dem Bild auch der Höhenunterschied zwischen Teichauslauf und Bach von ca. 2 - 2,5 Meter. Im Teicheinlauf ist der Höhenunterschied 0,00

 

Bild 11 - 13 ist der Teich im abgelassenen Zustand. Hier haben wir aber schon angefangen den Schlamm zu entfernen. Es war also noch mehr Schlamm im Teich. Teichtiefe war hier zwischen 0 und 30 cm.... je nach Wasserstand waren hier die Schlammplacken über dem Wasser.
Auch mit dem Rand haben wir schon angefangen. (Bäume und Büsche sind schon weg)

     

Viele Grüße
SURF_AS


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2015)

und  herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Grundstück ist ja zum dahinschmelzen, da wird man richtig neidisch! 
Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Aktionen, wobei sich so langsam der Herbst zeigt und die Saison zuende neigt bei gefühlten 12° C.

Du hattest geschrieben dass der Teich komplett zufriert, aber wie das obwohl Wasser durchfließt? Wäre doch klasse, wenn eine Stelle natürlich eisfrei bleibt, dann brauchst du in der Hinsicht keine Technik für die zukünftigen Fische. An welche Fische hattest du gedacht? Vielleicht eher Einheimische?
Es macht den Eindruck, als hättest du ein recht schattiges Fleckchen, dann sind sonnenliebende Pflanzen nicht so der Bringer. __ Farne und Sumpfdotterblumen sind z.B. sehr schön


----------



## SURF_AS (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ab ca. -10 Grad bidet sich eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich... besonders an den breiten Stellen wo die Fließgeschwindigkeit abnimmt. Was ich bis jetzt beobachten konnte ist, dass Wasser fließt dann unter der Eisschicht weiter und auch noch aus dem Teichüberlauf raus in den Bach zurück. Ich glaube vor 3 Jahren hatten wir einen sehr strengen Winter, hier war auch der Auslauf komplett vereist. Hier hat sich das Wasser im Einlauf auf die vereiste Schicht gedrückt und ist darüber geflossen. Über Nacht ist dann auch diese Wasserschicht wieder eingefrohren. Der Teich hat sich also immer mehr aufgestaut. Ob das komplette Wasser bis auf den Grund des Teiches zufriert , kann ich nur vermuten ?

Das es hier zu Problemen kommen kann ist mir schon bewußt..... Aus dem Grund haben wir auch nur eine Seite mit Steinen befestigt. So kann die Eisschickt sich immer noch zu der 2ten Uferseite ausdehmen. Am direkten Auslauf ist alles Recht stabil gebaut. Hier ist eine Bruchsteinmauer die auf ca, 2,5 Meter Breite komplett mit Stahlbeton abgestützt ist.
Hier ist auch nicht zu erkennen, dass sich irgendwo Wasser durch das Erdreich drückt. Die Abdichtung aus Ton scheint hier völlig auszureichen. (in dem Teich ist keine Folie verbaut)

Mit Filtern und Pumpen wollten wir eigentlich nicht arbeiten...... Also ohne Teichtechnik.....

Fische sollten auf jeden Fall Einheimische sein.... Bachforellen sind ja eigentlich vorhanden. (die kommen von alleine in den Teich) Aber Forellen alleine ist uns zu Langweilig.
Ich bin mit nicht sicher was hier in Frage kommt. Das Wasser ist schon recht kalt. ev. Weißfisch (Rotaugen Rotfedern) ev. Schleien oder  sogar einen Karpfen. (bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit der Teichgröße passt.)

Was du richtig erkannt hast ist natürlich auch, dass es teilweise recht Schattig ist..... Es sind zwar ein paar Sonnige Stellen vorhanden, aber der teich ist Einseitig von Felsen umgeben. Sonne ist also erst kurz vor Mittag auf dem Teich.

Viele Grüße
SURF_AS


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2015)

Na das hört sich doch fabelhaft an, keine Technik ist gute "Technik"! 
Wenn der Teich eine Tiefe von 1,50m aufweist, dann sollte er nicht gänzlich zufrieren. Es sei denn wir haben Dauerfrost, aber unsere Wetterfrösche sind ja bekanntlich nicht die Dollsten!  
Rotfedern sind schön anzusehen, werden auch recht groß mit 30cm. Es ist toll wenn diese im Schwarm umherziehen, genauso wie Karpfen, aber wenn dann mit Fischkumpels und nicht alleine 
Aber da muss dir die Profi-Fisch-Front weiterhelfen, ich bin da noch nicht soo im Thema!


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Da beneide ich Euch richtig drum, um den echten Zu - und Ablauf. Besser kann es ja gar nicht sein. 
Wenn dann ringsherum um Eure Stützmauern wieder ein paar mehr Pflanzen sind, sieht es bestimmt toll aus.


----------



## Haggard (9. Sep. 2015)

Da kann man ja nur neidisch werden 
Dein Teich ist ideal für Forellen und __ Störe ! Gibt auch Goldforellen , die sehen auch toll aus.Das Wasser sollte auch klar sein , solange der Bach klares Wasser führt.
Karpfen lieben  und brauchen eher warmes Wasser, deswegen werden die wohl nicht so gut abwachsen können.Wenn Ihr Karpfen und __ Schleie besetzen wollt , würde ich noch eine Flachwasserzone bauen und auch ordentlich bepflanzen.


----------



## SURF_AS (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab gleich mal im Internet nachgeschaut...... das mit Stören scheint ja wirklich zu gehen. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit so großen Fischen.

Viele Grüße
Surf_AS


----------



## Haggard (9. Sep. 2015)

Oder __ Sterlet , die bleiben kleiner...


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2015)

SURF_AS schrieb:


> das mit Stören scheint ja wirklich zu gehen



Hallo, laß es mit den Stören, die sind immer in Bewegung, auch im Winter . 
Wenn sie in die Flachzone kommen, hast Du sie auf dem Trockenen liegen, 
denn sie können nicht rückwärts schwimmen, um da wieder weg zu kommen.


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo "surface"


.... und schon befüllt wie angekündigt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Nov. 2015)

SURF_AS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fische sollten auf jeden Fall Einheimische sein.... Bachforellen sind ja eigentlich vorhanden. (die kommen von alleine in den Teich) Aber Forellen alleine ist uns zu Langweilig.
> Ich bin mit nicht sicher was hier in Frage kommt. Das Wasser ist schon recht kalt. ev. Weißfisch (Rotaugen Rotfedern) ev. Schleien oder  sogar einen Karpfen. (bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit der Teichgröße passt.)
> ...



Hi,

wenn da dauerhaft auch "wilde" Bachforellen im Teich leben heißt das das das Wasser temperaturmäßig für die meißten heimischen Fische zu kalt ist. Da passen dann eigentlich nur andere Fische rein die dauerhaft kaltes, fließendes Wasser haben möchten, also andere Bewohner die natürlicherweise in der der Forellen/Äschenregion anzutreffen sind wie z.B. __ Elritze, __ Koppe, __ Äsche, __ Döbel, __ Bachschmerle, Saiblinge, __ Schneider und andere.

Problem ist natürlich das von Privatpersonen gehaltene Fische/Tiere (selbst heimische) von einem Privatgrundstück nicht in die "freie" Natur entkommen dürfen (sehen die Naturschutzgesetzte vor). Wenn da von ganz alleine Forellen in den Teich kommen und gehen heißt das ja auch das der Weg ebenfalls für besetzte Fische offen ist. Folglich bräuchte es da sehr wahrscheinlich eine Genehmigung zum "Fischbesatz" (heute bekommen ja schon Angelvereine vielerorts vorgeschrieben was sie noch in "offene" Gewässer besetzten dürfen/müssen)

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Es lebe der deutsche Amtsschimmel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Nov. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Es lebe der deutsche Amtsschimmel



Hi Andreas ,

ich weiß ja auch net wofür heute die ganzen überflüssigen (Naturschutz)Gesetze da sind an die man sich halten soll.
Was waren das früher doch noch für schöne Zeiten als man als Bauer noch Krähen und Spatzen auf dem eigenen Hof vergiften, seinen Bauschutt, Gehölzschnitt, Mist, Schlachtabfälle, Altreifen, Düngersäcke, die ganzen alten Stacheldrahtreste und nicht mehr verwendbares landwirtschaftliches Fahrgerät ungestraft und kostenfrei im Wald entsorgen und überflüssige Jauche in den nächsten Bach laufen lassen konnte

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> im Wald entsorgen konnte


Ja, ja, Frank. 
DAS waren eben noch Zeiten.

Aber verrate es nicht weiter, ich entsorge derzeit meinen ganzen GFK Harz, meine Lacke und Lösungsmittel im Klo. 
Da muss ich nicht extra in den Wald fahren 
Die Pinsel und Rollen und Mischeimer kipp ich über den Zaun zum Nachbarn. Dann sehe ich es auch nicht


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe da einen Bekannten, der sich gerne einen Schwimmteich auf seinem Grundstück bauen würde. Aber leider hat er in den letzten 30 Jahren so sämtlichen Müll vom Farbeimer bis zur Asbest verseuchten Ethernitplatte vergraben. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

Tja, da hat er ja wohl jetzt die Gelegenheit das ganze Zeugs wieder raus zu holen und gleich mit der Konterminierten Erde richtig zu entsorgen
Ich hoffe er hat Kinder die es ihm danken mit entsprechenden Erkrankungen. Eigentlich Schade was wir unseren Kindern hinterlassen .......


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Farbeimer bis zur Asbest verseuchten Ethernitplatte



selber schuld wenn man das im Garten vergräbt und ja ist echt eine Schande was die uns verkaufen und noch verkaufen werden


Mal ne kleine Frage ,wie oft stand dein Teich (Bach) schon in deinem Keller ?

salve Patrick


----------



## SURF_AS (9. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Patrick,

eigentlich noch nie.... wir haben das Haus und damit den Garten aber erst ca. 4 Jahre . Der Teich ist ja nicht direkt im Kontakt mit dem Haus. Der Bach ist mit Betonwänden vom Haus abgetrennt. Der Keller ist völlig trocken und es schaut nicht so aus als ob das jemals geflutet worden ist.




Auf dem Bild ist die Garage und das Wohnzimmer zu sehen..... von beidem die Unterseite ;-)


Was ich weiß ist, dass in den 80ern der Auslauf abgebrochen ist und neu gemacht wurde. Hier ist nun auch zwischen Teich und alter Bruchsteinmauer ca. 120- 70 cm Stahbeton

In den 90ern muß wohl einmal so viel Wasser geflossen sein das der Teich über die Ufer getreten ist und der gesamte Garten unter Wasser stand.

leider haben wir immer noch kein Wasser im Teich und Pflanzen wurden auch noch nicht gesetzt. Das wird also erst im Frühjahr was.
Dafür haben wir aber Rund um den Teich noch weiter angebaut. Der Auslaufbereich ist fast fertig und eine ca. 9 Meter Lange Brücke wurde gebaut. Zudem haben wir angefangen eine Terasse zu bauen. Das Stück wird 12 Meter lang Zwischen 2,6 und 4 mtr. Breit und ist ca. 30 cm von der Höhe abgesetzt um möglichst nah am Wasser zu sein 

die neue Brücke         

 





die Terasse                





und hier der Auslauf   





Ev kann ich die Terasse noch fertig stellen...... Wetter schaut ja im Moment gut aus. um 07:00 waren es satte 14 Grad

Bis denne
Surf_AS


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Nov. 2015)

Das sind die richtigen Arbeiten für die Jahreszeit. Da kommt man nicht so leicht ins Schwitzen.


----------



## SURF_AS (12. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder vom Auslauf...........

Hier die Sicht von Oben auf das Revisionsrohr (ca. 500er Durchmesser) Wenn der Teich voll ist wird das Loch mit einer Metallklappe verschlossen und kann bei Bedarf geöffnet hochgezogen werden.  Davor kommt noch ein Gitter (die Fische sollen ja im Teich bleiben)





Hier der Überlauf und damit der Rückfluss in den Bach..... der ist auch höhenverstellbar. /einfach Bretter oder Gitter einlegen.
Die Teichtiefe ist dann ohne Bretter (so wie auf dem Bild) ca. 1,5 mtr. Ich könnte noch ca. 40 - 50 cm höher , also mit Brettern aufstocken.
Was natürlich dramatische Auswirkungen auf das Gesamt Teichvolumen hätte. Zudem müßte ich die Liegestühle auf der Terasse gegen Luftmatratzen austauschen.

Realistisch werden ca 20 - 30 cm sein...... das werde ich aber erst beim befüllen von dem Teich feststellen. Gut zu sehen auf dem Bild ist auch die Duchflussmenge die in den Teich läuft und natürlich auch wie auf dem Bild zu sehen aus dem Teich. Wenn der Bach mehr Wasser führt ist die Durchflussmenge deutlich höher.


----------



## sebastian79nrw (30. Nov. 2015)

Ein tolles Projekt, ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht....


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Dez. 2015)

Morgen
Da könnte ein Traum wahr werden 
Ist das in der Eifel
Super Möglichkeiten


----------

